# Head scratcher



## tanksofresh (May 24, 2015)

Just going to tell you my setup and see what you think. I have a 55g with two filters, whisper 30-60 and whisper 10-30I. Lit with a finnex ray 2 daylight on 8 hours on a timer with constant co2 at about 5bps plus. Not yeast, actual co2 gas. It is diffused with a cheap airstone for now, but set underneath my 10-30, where the bubbles accumulate for a least a minute before rising up to the surface and being injected, while some simply go up and pop. Tank substrate is pool filter sand. I gravel vac twice a week, and do a water change of 10% every Saturday and Wednesday. Total of 20% weekly. Gravel is fertilized with flourish tabs, and I dose for 40 gallons once a week and 20 gallons once a week with flourish comp liquid. I have 6 rummys, 2 adult angels, 4 ottos, 1 emerald cory, (i know, I need to get more, my other three died of old age.) 3 Kuhlii loaches, 2 black tail variatus platies, 1 cardinal tetra I rescued from a crap shop, still trying to find him a school and three rabbit snails. Plants are purple waffle, anacharis, amazon sword, apontenogen I've had since my first ten gallon 3 years ago, ozelot sword, ruffle plant, dwarf hairgrass, marimo moss ball, anubias nana on driftwood and a rotala indica. I feed 1/3 cube of frozen brine shrimp, 1\3 cube of frozen bloodworms, either 1 shrimp pellet or bottom feeder tab and a tiny sprinkle of tropical flakes daily. Very tiny. Maybe three decent sized flakes crushed at most. I've had great success with my 10 and 30 but in this 55, I'm getting my ass kicked.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

tanksofresh said:


> Just going to tell you my setup and see what you think. I have a 55g with two filters, whisper 30-60 and whisper 10-30I. Lit with a finnex ray 2 daylight on 8 hours on a timer with constant co2 at about 5bps plus. Not yeast, actual co2 gas. It is diffused with a cheap airstone for now, but set underneath my 10-30, where the bubbles accumulate for a least a minute before rising up to the surface and being injected, while some simply go up and pop. Tank substrate is pool filter sand. I gravel vac twice a week, and do a water change of 10% every Saturday and Wednesday. Total of 20% weekly. Gravel is fertilized with flourish tabs, and I dose for 40 gallons once a week and 20 gallons once a week with flourish comp liquid. I have 6 rummys, 2 adult angels, 4 ottos, 1 emerald cory, (i know, I need to get more, my other three died of old age.) 3 Kuhlii loaches, 2 black tail variatus platies, 1 cardinal tetra I rescued from a crap shop, still trying to find him a school and three rabbit snails. Plants are purple waffle, anacharis, amazon sword, apontenogen I've had since my first ten gallon 3 years ago, ozelot sword, ruffle plant, dwarf hairgrass, marimo moss ball, anubias nana on driftwood and a rotala indica. I feed 1/3 cube of frozen brine shrimp, 1\3 cube of frozen bloodworms, either 1 shrimp pellet or bottom feeder tab and a tiny sprinkle of tropical flakes daily. Very tiny. Maybe three decent sized flakes crushed at most. I've had great success with my 10 and 30 but in this 55, *I'm getting my ass kicked*.




How so?


----------

